# Max Size of Scolopendra species



## Travis K (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey there could all of you that are familiar with Scolopendra, write up a list of species and there max sizes or at least estimats of what you think is the max size.  It wouldd be cool to have or find some kind of a size chart for Scolopendra species.


----------



## Greg Pelka (Dec 27, 2007)

I was thinking about list like that, even done one at scolopendra.eu but no replies
I think a good one would be a database with photos with rule.
Because there're lots of stiries about giants centipedes, that nobody saw...

Please, post only photos with rule, with describe of specimen; specie, age, sex, everything.

Regards
Greg


----------



## Ted (Dec 27, 2007)

various sizes.
not many documented.


----------



## scolex (Jan 1, 2008)

I am voting for Scolopendra sp. "gigantea robusta" as the biggest over 12" I think.


----------



## Stylopidae (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there any particular species/subspecies you're interested in?

Because there are probably somewhere around 100 species and at least 200 subspecies which range from 4 inches to 14 inches.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jan 2, 2008)

scolex said:


> I am voting for Scolopendra sp. "gigantea robusta" as the biggest over 12" I think.


this is not (nor was ever, i believe) a valid species

there are two species

Scolopendra gigantea, which is massive and comes from amazon and surrounding areas

Scolopendra robusta, which is mediumish (like ~5" bodylength) and is from mexico

thus spake Shelly-thustra



i would say that there are probably a couplefew species that can crack 12"/30cm BL (bodylength)

S. gigantea, S. subspinipes, S. galopagoensis (maybe), S. heros (maybe)

but most specimens in those species are not going to be anywhere near 12" long.


----------



## Stylopidae (Jan 2, 2008)

_Scolopendra viridicornis_ is pretty massive...you can't forget about that.


----------



## Travis K (Jan 2, 2008)

*Most Common Pede's in the Pet Trade*



Cheshire said:


> Is there any particular species/subspecies you're interested in?
> 
> Because there are probably somewhere around 100 species and at least 200 subspecies which range from 4 inches to 14 inches.


Yeah to the most common Pedes in the pet trade in the US and Uk.


----------



## Parahybana3590 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dont S. heros arizonensis break 12"?


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 2, 2008)

I know someone in w tx that says his neighbor has a S. h. heros in his freezer that is over 12 but less than 13, but ...same ole story, I don't have a pic!  I'll attempt to get a pic next time I go through that little town.


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Jan 3, 2008)

I have seen in Musem Koenig in Bonn/Germany one specimens (prepared) with about 36cm (~14"). The origin was Peru.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jan 3, 2008)

Travis K said:


> Hey there could all of you that are familiar with Scolopendra, write up a list of species and there max sizes or at least estimats of what you think is the max size.  It wouldd be cool to have or find some kind of a size chart for Scolopendra species.


 For a list to have any value a photograph with a specimen located on an appropriate measuring device would be necessary. Of course it would also be important to decide on a specific method (such as trunk length from the front of the head to the terminal tergite). Most quoted measurements on bug forums include the length of the antennae and rear legs and part of the cage.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jan 4, 2008)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> Most quoted measurements on bug forums include the length of the antennae and rear legs and part of the cage.


that is not the standard on any of the bug forums i frequent. we typically use BL, body length.  from the leading edge of the head capsule, along the back of the centipede, to the trailing edge of the last tergite, not counting antenna or legs.

sometimes total measurement (antenna + body length + terminal legs) *is* used but we do try to regulate our selves to BL as far as i have ever seen

really though, as long as what type of measurement is being used is clearly stated it should be cool


----------



## Scourge (Jan 4, 2008)

Not sure if it is full grown yet, (hope not), but I have a mature 6" BL S.s.dehaani female that laid eggs last year. Perhaps they mature at smaller sizes than I would have previously thought? (will try to get a decent pic)


----------



## cacoseraph (Jan 4, 2008)

Scourge said:


> Not sure if it is full grown yet, (hope not), but I have a mature 6" BL S.s.dehaani female that laid eggs last year. Perhaps they mature at smaller sizes than I would have previously thought? (will try to get a decent pic)


roughly, it seems like they mature at about half the max size they can get. ROUGHLY.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jan 4, 2008)

cacoseraph said:


> that is not the standard on any of the bug forums i frequent. we typically use BL, body length.


Sorry if my writing was too cryptic for you (though I imagine you understood the first time). What I meant was the vast majority of people exaggerate centipede sizes greatly so a photograph with measuring device would be needed for a quoted size beyond textbook to be of any usefulness/believability. A seven-inch _S. heros _often looks a foot long without a ruler nearby.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jan 4, 2008)

cacoseraph said:


> roughly, it seems like they mature at about half the max size they can get. ROUGHLY.


Centipedes aren't isopods. They breed at full size but 'full size' can vary by population and individual. Certainly some growth after sexual maturity is possible but when it occurs it's minimal.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jan 4, 2008)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> Centipedes aren't isopods. They breed at full size but 'full size' can vary by population and individual. Certainly some growth after sexual maturity is possible but when it occurs it's minimal.


cite?

cuz i have S. polymorpha that have produced babies at under 3"BL(all) that are over 4" now... the largest individuals from that population get to 5-6"


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jan 4, 2008)

cacoseraph said:


> cite?
> 
> cuz i have S. polymorpha that have produced babies at under 3"BL(all) that are over 4" now... the largest individuals from that population get to 5-6"


Do you have a photo of a 6" trunk length _S.polymorpha _next to a measuring device? (Especially one from CA as they rarely get as big as ones from AZ or TX). Any size variation you refer to assumes your measurements are truthful. Admittedly, _S.polymorpha_ is the only species I've had produce babies at ridiculously small sizes but those were from CA and never got any bigger.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jan 7, 2008)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> Do you have a photo of a 6" trunk length _S.polymorpha _next to a measuring device? (Especially one from CA as they rarely get as big as ones from AZ or TX). Any size variation you refer to assumes your measurements are truthful. Admittedly, _S.polymorpha_ is the only species I've had produce babies at ridiculously small sizes but those were from CA and never got any bigger.


i broke my cam adventuring, but my local group is having a BBQ Jan 19th and i'm sure someone will help me out

not really related to the discussion but i have a pic of a giant AZ poly next to a ruler in here http://photobucket.com/albums/b287/cacoseraph/centipede/handling
it isn't quite straight (it's on my hand) it it is like 6.5" in the pic, iirc


----------



## RottweilExpress (Jan 7, 2008)

The animals pose can vary size quite much. When they are resting they tend to "curl" up their segments, and when they move they stretch out more. My fellows can differ an inch easily if they stop for a minute between movement. Eye measured, though.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jan 8, 2008)

cacoseraph said:


> i broke my cam adventuring, but my local group is having a BBQ Jan 19th and i'm sure someone will help me out
> 
> not really related to the discussion but i have a pic of a giant AZ poly next to a ruler in here http://photobucket.com/albums/b287/cacoseraph/centipede/handling
> it isn't quite straight (it's on my hand) it it is like 6.5" in the pic, iirc


Certainly it's hard to say with certainty from a photo like that but the trunk length in that photo compared to the ruler doesn't look like the animal breaks 5.5".


----------



## cacoseraph (Jan 8, 2008)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> Certainly it's hard to say with certainty from a photo like that but the trunk length in that photo compared to the ruler doesn't look like the animal breaks 5.5".


it could almost wrap around my hand. each face of my hand is about 4" long (just slightly longer, actually) so i would say it was way way past 5.5"


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jan 8, 2008)

cacoseraph said:


> it could almost wrap around my hand. each face of my hand is about 4" long (just slightly longer, actually) so i would say it was way way past 5.5"


You're killing me.   I'm just going by the animal and ruler in your photograph. Let's see some vernier calipers around your hand (side to side at the base of you're fingers, not your thumb). This kind of "measuring system" is exactly why size claims on centipedes really ought to be backed up with real evidence.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Travis K (Jan 8, 2008)

*actual size can be deceiving*

yeah If there is nothing to go off of for measuring photos can be very hard to gauge size.  Even throwing a quarter in the tank or something would help.  I think people need to have something to compare their inverts with in photos more often, then we can have a better idea about size ranges.

I like to use a crafting cutting mat with 1 inch grids
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=6064&catid=member&imageuser=10346


----------



## Stylopidae (Jan 11, 2008)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> You're killing me.   I'm just going by the animal and ruler in your photograph. Let's see some vernier calipers around your hand (side to side at the base of you're fingers, not your thumb). This kind of "measuring system" is exactly why size claims on centipedes really ought to be backed up with real evidence.



If you take the centipede into MS paint and draw lines straight from the head to the ruler, it measures somewhere between 5" and 5.5", according to that measuring device...even with the bend in the pede.

It's difficult to gauge how big the centipede really is, but I'd guess that it's bigger than 5.5 inches.


----------



## tiger81 (Jan 27, 2008)

Does anyone know how much Scolopendra gigantea weighs? Thats bugged me for the longest. I doubt they are much obliging to be weighed.


----------



## Justyn (Jan 31, 2008)

Not my photo, can't remember who's, but interesting.


----------



## Comatose (Feb 5, 2008)

I love that pic!! Awesome viridicornis! Here's another:


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 5, 2008)

Son of a diddly!!  ROCK!  :drool:


----------



## ahas (Feb 5, 2008)

Ay!  Mama Mia!


----------



## Steven (Feb 5, 2008)

it's been a while, but i see nothing has changed much since my last visit,

@info:
last 2 pictures are rather black gigantea's then viridicornis


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, the more one visits, the more things look the same .


----------



## AlanMM (Feb 6, 2008)

I know that guy on the last picture with the stick. So i can tell what the location is.
He's a guide on Isla Margarita, Venezuela...
Too bad i didn't saw those scolo's there...


----------



## szappan (Feb 6, 2008)

The amazing thing about that stick photo for me is that it's actually a "black gigantea" _eating another_ "black gigantea" – maybe it was scavenging but if not, then I wonder if that means this species is cannibalistic even when not in a confined space (terrarium) and hungry.  And judging by how thick that top one looks, I doubt it was starving...  :?


----------

